# slant vs. straight 2 horse



## albion (Jan 1, 2012)

I am currently doing research on horse trailers, trying to determine which would be the best to suit my needs. My horses are BIG. One is a Belgian cross who is 17.3 HH - a 86" blanket is tight on him, to give a better perception of size... The other horse is smaller.

I do know that I want aluminum, a Goose Neck. I am not sure if I would get a stock trailer or not, but have not entirely dismissed the idea. I am buying "used". I have always leaned towards the straight load trailer. 

Does anyone know the pros and cons of a slant load vs a straight?

Any advice, experiences would be helpful and appreciated.
thanks!
Janet


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Having used both, and having done some research, I think you'll find people who are absolutely sure that one is better than the other. I like some things about each. Here are some ideas to think about:
- Drafts are both taller, wider, and longer than saddle horses. Do slants even come in draft widths? I know that straight loads do come in tall and wide sizes for the bigger horses. 
- Slants in stock trailer/combo trailer often don't have an emergency exit for the horse for the fore compartment. In other words, if you had to get to the horse loaded first, you have to unload the last horse(s). 
- and they often don't have an emergency exit for the person loading the first horse. 
- my slant stock/combo trailer has open panels (some have plexiglass panels that slide on and off to use during wet or cold weather). I can live with that, but I found that I can't get my hand in through the slats easily if needed to straighten a halter, release a trailer tie snap, or whatever. I loved how I could check on the horse through the window when they were in the straight load. 
- straight loads usually have a solid manger in front, with chest bumpers. This means the horse can't put its head down while traveling, which is important for horses. If you haul long distances, this would be an important consideration. 
- straight loads with windows at the side are easier to feed/replace hay/water from, compared to slants without windows and mangers. 
- some people say horses - if left to choose - would rather travel on the slant. Other people say some horses like to travel straight. I don't know the 'right answer.' I can guess, though, that a horse traveling on the slant will ALWAYS have to brace with the same foot first, where a horse traveling in a straight would be able to use first left front, then right front, to brace. 
-Some horses load better in slants, at least for the first horse to load. The last horse has to be very good at loading in order to get tucked all the way inside the trailer so the door can be shut (they can get their front in far enough to tie, but the back end is still hanging out of the trailer unless they walk on in and get in the right position.)
- Slants can be used easily for mare and foal by leaving the divider fastened open to the wall. Many straight loads have fixed center panels and aren't as flexible in hauling different livestock as slants. (We use our slant stock combo for horses, sheep and steers. Love it for that.) 

I hope this helps!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Slants are typically better, since horses prefer to stand either sideways or backwards in a trailer, this being because they carry most of their weight on their front end, and it is easier for them to brace against the forward motion when they are positioned sideways or backwards.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Some slants have fixed dividers and some are adjustable, mine has 3 different widths they can be set at. Biggest problem I see for a slant is your drafts overall length. But, that can be fixed by taking out the dividers all together. At that point you might as well have bought a stock trailer.


----------



## albion (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, you have raised some very good points. Particularily....will he even fit in a slant, would it be wide enough....


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

dont forget to look at tack area. My straight load bumper had under manger saddle rack, I absolutely loathed it. Bending over and getting or storing saddle was terrible angle for me. My current slantload has saddle rack 6 foot off ground. I love it. Can stand up straight and use upper body strength in an efficient manner to load and unload saddles. As far has the horse area, I dont see how it matters. There are extra high and wide in both types.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I made the hay manger mistake too. In a straight load situation, the horse cannot put his front feet out in front of him to brace himself since there is a solid object there. If you go straight load, just get one with chest bars so the horses can stretch out their legs.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

As the above mentioned, make sure you have a good saddle storage area for yourself.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I like that my trailer has no mangers. I wouldn't of gotten one with them. It's got plenty of room for my LONG TB to stick his head over and he can move his feet without banging on anything. 

This trailer has a full size door on each side and so far no horse has refused to walk in. The tack situation is a whole other ball game right now lol.

Good luck! Can you try some trailers before you buy to see what your horses are comfortable in? My TB wears a 82-84" blanket and is stout but certainly NOT as stout as your horse. I noticed in many slant loads he was squished in like a sardine.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

CecilliaB said:


> I like that my trailer has no mangers. I wouldn't of gotten one with them. It's got plenty of room for my LONG TB to stick his head over and he can move his feet without banging on anything.
> 
> This trailer has a full size door on each side and so far no horse has refused to walk in. The tack situation is a whole other ball game right now lol.
> 
> Good luck! Can you try some trailers before you buy to see what your horses are comfortable in? My TB wears a 82-84" blanket and is stout but certainly NOT as stout as your horse. I noticed in many slant loads he was squished in like a sardine.


Yes, most 2 horse slants are for one large horse only and 3 horse slants are for 2 large horses, remove the 1st divider. Rule of thumb in my area anyways. Only peops who use a 2 horse slant for 2 horses are ones who have little arabs or ponies.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I know someone who squeezes her poor 17.1 BIG TB boy into a 2h slant.....not pretty.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thing is with stuffing a long bodied horse into a trailer is that you are compromising your athlete. I need my horse to be comfortable on his ride to the show as I want him to work for me, not to be body sore. I am sure most people load up 2 horses in a 2 horse slant, which probably looks ok(ish) and away they go. If they are competing, more than likely they are wondering why the horse isn't going as good as he usually does at home. I am convinced (after discussing this with my horse's chiro who is a good friend of mine) that is because the horse has been compressed into the front stall of a 2 or 3 horse slant. She noticed this and also noted that the last horse usually seemed fine.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

We use our stock trailer for hauling our drafts. Everyone we know who has drafts does the same.


----------



## ConnieSB (Jan 9, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Yes, most 2 horse slants are for one large horse only and 3 horse slants are for 2 large horses, remove the 1st divider. Rule of thumb in my area anyways. Only peops who use a 2 horse slant for 2 horses are ones who have little arabs or ponies.


I have 2H slant,and my horse are not ponies or Arabs and they do just fine. Both are 15H and... "chunky":wink:


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Yes, most 2 horse slants are for one large horse only and 3 horse slants are for 2 large horses, remove the 1st divider. Rule of thumb in my area anyways. Only peops who use a 2 horse slant for 2 horses are ones who have little arabs or ponies.





CecilliaB said:


> I know someone who squeezes her poor 17.1 BIG TB boy into a 2h slant.....not pretty.


my 17hh large boned TB (wears an 84" blanket for reference) fits just fine in a warmblood sized slant by Featherlite. he also fit well in my Trails West Adventure although i think there is more room in the Featherlite. This is with the dividers closed and other horses in the trailer... so not all are built alike. make sure whatever you get is going to work for you.


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

my horse prefers a straight load, also easier for us humans to load/unload, in my opinion. 
mine is a big boy as well, and straight is much easier than slant, especially when travelling with company.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

SunnysMum said:


> my horse prefers a straight load, also easier for us humans to load/unload, in my opinion.
> mine is a big boy as well, and straight is much easier than slant, especially when travelling with company.


I've seen a few comments like this and I'm curious as to why or in what way they have trouble coming out of a slant? 

I have two boys that are a bit over 16.2 and they can easily turn and walk out of the trailer (I don't ask them to back out). Also haven't seen any other horses have trouble getting out of slants other then young horses that just were not yet used to getting in/out of trailers.


----------



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

My 17hh APHA hunter types fit well in a 8' wide slant. I would never try to squeeze them into something narrower. I currently haul a great little Cimmaron 2H straight load that is extra tall and extra wide. It has a chest bar and no mangers, rings to hang hay bags. All of my big horses fit and have a comfortable ride. The divider is also removable so I can safely haul a mare and foal.


----------

